# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du Lịch Nha Trang Giá Rẻ,Tour Nha Trang 3n3d dịp Tết giá rẻ Nhất call 01267340966

## Ngocly2990

TẾT ĐẾN NHÀ NHÀ VUI - DU LỊCH TẾT NHĂM THÌN với NHIỀU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH HẤP DẪN DU LỊCH TẾT Ở NHA TRANG 3N3D 
CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH THIÊN ẤN
THIENANTravel Co., LTD
ĐC: 32/6e Le Van Tho, P. 11, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
ĐT : 08.62524371 - 35087228 - 35087229    Fax: 08.62524372
Email :thienantravel.vngmail.com 
Website: ThienAn Travel.


*SẮC XUÂN NHA TRANG 
(Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng xe)*
*ĐÊM 1 : TP HỒ CHÍ MINH -  NHA TRANG :
*
*21h00 :* Xe và Hướng Dẫn công ty Du Lịch Thiên Ấn đón q uý khách tại điểm hẹn. khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Thư giãn trên xe chất lượng cao bằng
âm nhạc hifi Xe dừng hai điểm chính Long Khánh (Đồng Nai) – Lương Sơn (Bình Thuận) để nghỉ ngơi.
*05h30 :* Tới Tx Cam Ranh, xe rẽ vàoSân Bay Quốc Tế Cam Ranh, quý khách chiêm ngưỡng Đầm Thủy Triều, Bãi Dài, dãy núi Đồng Bò tuyệt đẹp.
*NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN XANH NẮNG VÀNG*

*06h30 :* Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
*08h00 :* Đoàn Tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar – một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Vương quốc Champa cổ xưa.
Tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá…
TQ Nhà thờ đá (nhà thờ chánh tòa).
*11h00 :* Dùng bữa trưa, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*
14h00 :* Xe đư a đoàn ra ga cáp treo Vinpearl – An Viễn , tham quan thưởng ngọan Vinpearl. (Tham quan thủy cung vinpearl đẹp nhất ĐNA, 
vinpearl water park tuyệt đẹp, tham gia tất cả những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh miễn phí, xem phim 4D hấp dẫn. 
*19h00 :* Chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, công phu. 19h30. lên cáp treo vượt biển dài 3.320m về lại đất liền.
Xe đón đoàn về ăn tối (nem Ninh Hòa bún thịt nướng). Buổi tối nghỉ ngơi tự do.
*
NGÀY 02 : NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO* 

*07h00 :* Dùng điểm tâm sáng.
*07h30 :* Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Chiêm ngưỡng cáp treo v inpearl, 
resort 6 sao ở Hòn Tre, resort 5 sao quốc tế ở Hòn Tằm. Tới Hòn Một thả neo tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính . (tự túc)
*11h00 :* Đoàn qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng bữa trưa. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*14h00 :* Xe đưa đoàn đi tắm biển Bãi Dài, (bãi tắm mới tuyệt đẹp – bán hải sản rất rẻ) thuộc huyện Cam Lâm cách TP Nha Trang 28 km về phía Đông Nam gần Diamond Bay Hoa Hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008.
Hoạt động Trò chơi trên biển. (Đá banh, Bóng chuyền kiểu Úc, Chui hầm địa đạo, Vượt chướng ngại vật tiên cá, Kéo co, Bánh xe thời gian…). 
Tổ trọng tài của Thiên Ấn Travel tổ chức, dành cúp “thienantravel” và nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn khác.
*16h30 :* Đi chợ Đầm. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*18h30 :* Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng kết hợp chương trình “DẠ VŨ DANCER”. + “GAME SHOW” + Band Nhạc sóng số một tại nha trang đầy đủ dụng cụ: Trống, guitar bass – accor solo – organ”
với nhiều phần quà có ý nghĩa du lịch (dành cho đoàn 80 khách trở lên). Buổi tối tự do. 

*NGÀY 03 : NHA TRANG – TP.HCM*

*05h30 :* Trả phòng, Ăn sáng. Xe khởi hành về Phan Rang Tháp Chàm TQ làng dệt thổ cẩm Mỹ Nghiệpvăn hóa độc đáo của Dân tộc Chămpa, nghé mu a đặc sản Nho, tỏi , táo Phan Rang.
*11h30 :* ăn trưa tại bãi biển Cà Ná. Tham quan KDL biển của Nhà Hàng Hưng Phát.
Về tới Tp.Phan Thiết Mua đặc sản nước mắn, mực một nắng, thanh long ruột đỏ
*18h00 :* Đến HCM chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.
*
GIÁ TOUR  : 2.050.000/khách/khách sạn 2sao* ( giá bao gồm ngày lễ - tết)

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 04 tuổi miễn phí, từ 05 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
Mỗi gia đình chỉ kèm theo 01 bé miễn phí, bé thứ 02 tính 50% giá vé
*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*
Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch DL chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh, Video.
- Lưu trú: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn du lịch tương đương 2 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 – 6/phòng)
- Ăn uống: 
+ Bữa chính: 05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn. (6 món)
+ Bữa sáng: 03 bữa có bún, phở, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Ghế, dù tại KDL.
- Tặng đoàn: Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Ammi) chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
- Vé cáp treo Vinpearl, tàu đáy kiếng
- Thuế VAT
- Tiền tip bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, tài xế, hướng dẫn viên…
*
MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN QUÝ KHÁCH LIÊN HỆ :*
Mss Ly: 01267340966 
Yahoo : dulichthienan05
Email : ngocly2990.dl@gmail.com

----------

